# photoshopping the 7



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

well, this is my first ever time photoshopping, so i decided to use my dad's 745. i know its not great but i got lazy after a while lol, the three things i did were
*tint windows
*change the rims(actually color them not change)
*change the color of the car
ORIGINAL:
http://i2.tinypic.com/rir89f.jpg
black:
http://i2.tinypic.com/rii83m.jpg

candy red:
http://i2.tinypic.com/rir9k4.jpg
wat do ya think???


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 21, 2003)

you should rent the recent remake of the movie "Taxi"


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

i think i've already seen it, lol, when you say "remake" what do u mean, what is the difference? that red i used wasnt the one i was looking for but i had to use it because i got lazy and was tired of looking. but i found it now. that 7 in "taxi" is hot


----------



## n pinson (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks pretty good, if I was to say anything it would be to be careful how you paint the masks.
Looks just a bit sloppy around the edges. 

Just a comment..


----------



## indiasfinest (Dec 16, 2005)

yah i know, igot lazy after a while lol, especially the wheels


----------

